# CBC TV Hockey Night In Canada Hosts...Don Cherry $700K...Ron MacLean $450K!



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

For StarChoice + ExpressVu subs + Canadian cable + US border cable +Canadian OTA + US OTA folks....

....After 11,000+ e-mails to the CBC this week and coverage in all Canadian media, Ron MacLean has re-signed as Don Cherry's partner....co-host of CBC's Hockey Night In Canada

www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/Art...eadlines/headdex/headdexNational_temp/7/7/32/

BTW....FYI Here is the CBC TV Hockey Night In Canada schedule for the upcoming season www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/hnic/tvschedule.shtml

THANKS CBC! IMO HNIC Rocks! :blush:


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

CBC denies deal with MacLean
Canadian Press

10/3/2002

TORONTO (CP/tsn.ca) - The CBC denied a report Thursday that a 
tentative deal with hockey broadcaster Ron MacLean had been reached.

The Globe and Mail, citing unnamed sources, reported in Thursday's edition that MacLean and the CBC had reached a four-year deal worth about $450,000 annually. Thursday's meeting will deal with ``fence mending'', the newspaper said.

But a CBC spokesman said Thursday there was no deal. MacLean's representative, Don Meehan also denied the report on a Toronto radio station this morning, saying the two sides had not met yet but were scheduled to meet with CBC Sports executive director Nancy Lee to re-open negotiations later on Thursday.

``The Globe and Mail article today was factually incorrect,'' said 
CBC spokesman Christian Hasse. ``There is no deal yet. Don Meehan re-affirmed that this morning.''

MacLean arrived in Toronto from Calgary on Wednesday. 

``The obvious question is positive, negative, what are your 
feelings?,'' MacLean told reporters upon his arrival. ``I think the 
best word is, I'm hopeful.''

After the announcement Monday that MacLean wouldn't be back on Hockey Night In Canada this season because he and the CBC couldn't agree on a new contract, there was an outpouring of public support for the sportscaster.

CBC Newsworld said Wednesday the network had received 10,000 e-mails about MacLean.
The CBC called Meehan on Wednesday and asked to meet on Thursday.

``I spoke to Nancy Lee today and based on their request we've agreed to resume discussions tomorrow,'' Meehan said Wednesday.

``I have no idea what they're going to say to me tomorrow.''

Don Cherry, MacLean's co-hort on Coach's Corner, has been among one of MacLean's boosters.

``Behind the scenes, I did a lot of talking,'' Cherry told the Globe, 
adding he was astonished by the public's reaction.

``I've never seen anything like this in my life,'' he said. ``It's 
unbelievable. I knew there'd be a public outcry, but I never thought it would be as much as it was.

``I guess when we walk through airports from now on, they won't say `Who's the other guy?'''

Both MacLean and CBC had downplayed the issue of money, but that's where an earlier tentative first deal broke down. 

MacLean asked for a 10 to 15 per cent raise and said the CBC offered him four. His yearly salary on his previous four-year contract that expired Monday had been pegged at about $400,000.

MacLean has been reported to make less money than Cherry, yet does 
more work for CBC Sports as a commentator at Olympic Games and the 
Calgary Stampede.

Cherry recently signed a contract for a reported $700,000 a year.

John Shannon, a former HNIC executive producer, said public opinion 
may have played a part in kickstarting the renewed talks but it was 
MacLean who left the door open for CBC.

``The outcrying of the public. Did it help? Absolutely. How much? I 
don't put too much weight in that,'' said Shannon, now executive 
producer with Leafs TV. He worked on HNIC for 16 years and with 
MacLean from 1994 to 2000.

``In my opinion, what changed it more, Ron, in his interviews early 
in the week, made it clear that he still dearly wanted to work on the 
show. He gave them an opportunity to make the phone call.''

MacLean said he wasn't feeling stressed about the possibility of not 
returning to HNIC.

``I'd be kidding if I said I wasn't thinking back and forth on it, 
but at the end of the day, and I keep using this cliche, when you're 
doing the right thing you don't fear the unknown and that really was 
where I was at peace with it and didn't feel to stressed about it.''

MacLean was scheduled to appear Thursday night on The Comedy 
Network's Open Mike with Mike Bullard.

``The reason Ron is on our show is because we met his price,'' 
Bullard said in a news release. ``A mug and a T-shirt.''


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

CBC Sports: MacLean and CBC reach new deal

From the article:
CBC SPORTS ONLINE - Ron MacLean will be back in his familiar spot on Saturday nights this winter.

Ron MacLean 
On Thursday, Nancy Lee, the head of CBC Sports, announced that MacLean has agreed to a new contract and will be on the anchor desk for an 18th season of Hockey Night in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Don Cherry - $700,000 year for 15 minutes of mouthing off/week.

Great job - where can I apply for 1 of these.

Since I'm not quite as well known as Don; I'll mouth off for 45 minutes/week for $250,000 (first year only - until I re-establish my name)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> TORONTO -- In a week when Parliament opened and political leaders debated whether to join a war on Iraq, the biggest story in Canada -- on every front page and leading most newscasts -- was whether Ron MacLean would return as host of "Hockey Night in Canada.''


Only in Canada, eh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Even when translated from loonies into real dollars; the salary of Cherry + MacLean is greater than the salary of the President of the United States + Prime Minister of Canada.

I think most of the loonies in Canada are not on coins - they have couch potato mush between between their ears.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

"Even when translated from loonies into real dollars; the salary of Cherry + MacLean is greater than the salary of the President of the United States + Prime Minister of Canada."

All you Dish nuts - checkout Don & Ron on Center Ice Free Preview - on Oct 12 H.N.I.C. 

You'll understand why ABC/ESPN/Fox hockey coverage is second rate


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by That Girl _
> *the salary of Cherry + MacLean is greater than the salary of the President of the United States + Prime Minister of Canada. *


IMO Don & Ron are worth every $$$

BTW.....On Oct 12th, HNIC-Hockey Night In Canada, CBC's flagship sports show, starts it's 51st season by offering a tripleheader of NHL games...

Ottawa @ Toronto
San Jose @ Vancouver
Philadelphia @ Calgary

......StarChoice subs should be able to watch all the above......Who needs CI?   :blush: :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QualityIsJobOne _
> 
> IMO Don & Ron are worth every $$$


Since you don't have DirecTV or Dishnetwork, why do you keep posting on this board?

Are you employed by Shaw Communications or one of it's subsiduaries?


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baby Ruthie _
> * Since you don't have DirecTV or Dishnetwork, why do you keep posting on this board?
> 
> Are you employed by Shaw Communications or one of it's subsiduaries? *


1. Well, isn't this board for mini-dish sports talk?

2. No. Just a lowly sub.

BTW...I had DirecTv for 4 years & switched to StarChoice.


----------

